# Element Bolt



## SSNut (Jun 6, 2011)

Has anyone tried the new Element Bolt while Mountain Biking? I regularly use a Garmin 510, but its getting up there in age. I am eyeing the cheaper Wahoo after successful use of Wahoo HR Strap and Sensors with the Garmin on road and on mountain.

https://www.dcrainmaker.com/2017/03/wahoo-elemnt-bolt-in-depth-review.html

Thoughts?


----------



## Ted (Jan 29, 2004)

I have been using a Bolt for the past three months. I like it a lot. Set up is a snap and so are changes. Navigation is functional. Monochrome screen is easy to see in bright daylight. Battery life is better than expected so I only charge it every week or two. My only issue is that it does not keep track of total mileage. I don't really know why. Check out the Wahoo Google group to see what issues are being discussed. Note that the firmware is the same for the Elemnt and Bolt so older issues (Elemnt) may not apply to the Bolt.


----------



## Alfman (Sep 11, 2016)

Ted said:


> I have been using a Bolt for the past three months. I like it a lot. Set up is a snap and so are changes. Navigation is functional. Monochrome screen is easy to see in bright daylight. Battery life is better than expected so I only charge it every week or two. My only issue is that it does not keep track of total mileage. I don't really know why. Check out the Wahoo Google group to see what issues are being discussed. Note that the firmware is the same for the Elemnt and Bolt so older issues (Elemnt) may not apply to the Bolt.


Are you using the stem mount or the out-in-front mount?


----------



## Ted (Jan 29, 2004)

I am currently using a Bar Fly 4 MTB mount. Also have a tether.


----------



## Alfman (Sep 11, 2016)

Thanks.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## bvader (Sep 13, 2009)

I have just got one, having fun with it, easy to use also got barfly mount. Liking mucho so far, Garmin guy last decade+.


----------



## tincan (Mar 21, 2009)

I just bought one a week ago to replace my Garmin Edge 500. I've been using the 500 for many years and would not have replaced it if it was able to sync via bluetooth or wifi. The Bolt has all the features I wanted: small size, easy to pair sensors, custom screens, no setup for each bike, and TACTILE BUTTONS. I don't want or like touch screens for bike computers. The button layout is very logical and easy to navigate.

After using it for several rides, I am more than happy with the Bolt. I have it mounted on my stem and the screen is at a good angle for viewing. I also like the ability to zoom in on any screen to reduce the data fields to your most important ones. Easy for old eyes to read screen.


----------



## snowboarder (Dec 31, 2016)

same here, mounted on my stem, works great.
By far the best little guy I have tried. Super easy to use with Komoot.
Import a gpx -> make some changes in Komoot -> sync to Wahoo with turn-by-turn
Works like a charm.


----------



## j3ffro (May 8, 2015)

Do you use the zip ties to mount it to the stem, or is there a different mount?

<- Picking one up in the next couple days, and am unsure where to put it.


----------



## snowboarder (Dec 31, 2016)

j3ffro said:


> Do you use the zip ties to mount it to the stem, or is there a different mount?


didn't find any other mount yet, but the one provided is fine.
Just add a piece of inner-tube or double sided tape to avoid slipping on a slippery bar.
It wouldn't, just to make sure


----------



## Natpeters (Mar 25, 2017)

snowboarder said:


> didn't find any other mount yet, but the one provided is fine.
> Just add a piece of inner-tube or double sided tape to avoid slipping on a slippery bar.
> It wouldn't, just to make sure


K-edge makes some additional mounts for Wahoo, including some nice stem mounts.


----------



## SSNut (Jun 6, 2011)

My Garmin whigged out yesterday on a long ride. New Speed Sensor too as it wouldn't connect to any of the ones I had after changing batteries in them... It might be time for a sensor yard sale and migrate over to the Element Bolt..

Thanks for the intel!


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

snowboarder said:


> same here, mounted on my stem, works great.
> By far the best little guy I have tried. Super easy to use with Komoot.
> Import a gpx -> make some changes in Komoot -> sync to Wahoo with turn-by-turn
> Works like a charm.


This is the only thing a search found here regarding Komoot so I'll ask here before starting another thread:

How does Komoot work with turn-by-turn offroad? Do you find it to be pretty good for it or are there issues? A lot of times when I head to the mountains to ride I'm avoiding some trails I hear good things about just because I don't know my way around. Would be cool to be able to map a route out and get live directions instead of having to check a map regularly or try and remember directions. Curious if it works like it sounds like it does...


----------



## Danimal1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I've been using my element bolt for a few months now, and although it has been great for navigation and logging miles, I have been having some issues with the elevation readings, specifically when riding off-road.

Nearly all of my rides are loops or out and backs, so I would assume that the feet climbed vs. feet descended should be nearly equal. I am finding however on rides with sustained steep slow climbs (3.5-5mph) my Bolt shows that I am climbing about half as many feet as I am descending. When comparing this data to other ride apps and websites, it shows that my readings are WAY low. This is especially frustrating since I actually care more about feet climbed than miles on most rides I do.

For the record, I am using a Wahoo speed sensor on my front wheel, and I have turned off the "auto pause" feature. The Bolt is mounted to a k-edge fixed stem mount.

I am hoping that this is something that can be fixed with a firmware update, if not, I may just have to take it back to REI...


----------



## SSNut (Jun 6, 2011)

Great feedback! Thank you. My dated Garmin 510 has the exact same issues today.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Danimal1 said:


> I've been using my element bolt for a few months now, and although it has been great for navigation and logging miles, I have been having some issues with the elevation readings, specifically when riding off-road.
> 
> Nearly all of my rides are loops or out and backs, so I would assume that the feet climbed vs. feet descended should be nearly equal. I am finding however on rides with sustained steep slow climbs (3.5-5mph) my Bolt shows that I am climbing about half as many feet as I am descending. When comparing this data to other ride apps and websites, it shows that my readings are WAY low. This is especially frustrating since I actually care more about feet climbed than miles on most rides I do.
> 
> ...


That's definitely something OTHER than I'd expect from typical atmospheric drift.

I guess it comes down to two possibilities. It could be the sensor itself. First step I'd take would be to find the holes in the body of the computer and ensure they aren't plugged up. That's something YOU can do pretty easily. I wouldn't hold out much faith that it's your problem, but who knows?

If it's an issue with sensor sensitivity, then that's going to be a problem you can't address. MAYBE firmware could. If the sensor itself is actually bad, then returning it would be your best bet. I'd get with Wahoo's tech support so you can see if you can rule that out sooner rather than later.

The other major which you hinted at would be a software issue. An issue with the computer's processing of signals from the sensor. This could definitely be fixed with a firmware update, if the manufacturer chose to do so at least. Probably be a good idea to bug their tech support line with your issue and encourage others to do the same.


----------



## wired00 (Oct 23, 2017)

I just purchased a bolt haven't tested it yet but wanted something rugged, small and easy to read for mtb and road riding. I managed to score an unwanted gift ultimate pack so came with the higher quality HR monitor strap, and 2x out in front mounts. The setup is a breeze and app is very easy to use. Love it so far will be testing over the holidays


----------



## slcpunk (Feb 4, 2004)

If anyone has a line on getting a deal post up! ... $250 is the best I can see in the states/on line ( REI, Backcountry). might be able to get a few % off that with active junky or something.


----------



## wired00 (Oct 23, 2017)

slcpunk said:


> If anyone has a line on getting a deal post up! ... $250 is the best I can see in the states/on line ( REI, Backcountry). might be able to get a few % off that with active junky or something.


I suggest looking 2nd hand for unwanted gifts on ebay after xmas. I got mine as unwanted gift was the kit with 2x mounts and the TICKRx heartrate monitor. it was unused as new in box for $300AUD which is ~ $235 USD inc shipping. You can probably find something similar over there on ebay. bigger market etc.

I've used it for a 50km road ride in some fairly heavy rain. The other guys were complaining of issues with touch screen, but the bolt just performed perfectly. The buttons are easy to use and even navigation is fine. People complain about the nav compared to garmin but imo its great. I also just got back from a very muddy MTB ride for 40kms and also performed perfectly. Especially the navigation. i was using in a vast network of firetrail and single track. It had all the trails marked and made navigation much easier than constantly pulling out my phone to check google maps. It also maps a thick black line so on return trip its easy to see where you came from.

I highly rate it as a unit. Oh also, the battery life is great down to about 40% after ~5 hours of riding. And 2 hours of that i had the backlight permanently on which is unnecessary


----------



## eastman (Jan 17, 2004)

Danimal1 said:


> I've been using my element bolt for a few months now, and although it has been great for navigation and logging miles, I have been having some issues with the elevation readings, specifically when riding off-road.
> 
> Nearly all of my rides are loops or out and backs, so I would assume that the feet climbed vs. feet descended should be nearly equal. I am finding however on rides with sustained steep slow climbs (3.5-5mph) my Bolt shows that I am climbing about half as many feet as I am descending. When comparing this data to other ride apps and websites, it shows that my readings are WAY low. This is especially frustrating since I actually care more about feet climbed than miles on most rides I do.
> 
> ...


Is the Bolt still working out for you? I've had one for the past several months and also seem to get mixed results on elevation gains. Called the cust support line and they said recent updates to firmware have improved this problem. Strava now has an option to recalculate elevation gains, so I typically do this after each ride.

I'm also considering getting the RPM sensor mount. Does this help with distance? I've noticed the mph reading changes dramatically when I'm in an area with a heavy tree canopy.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

eastman said:


> Strava now has an option to recalculate elevation gains, so I typically do this after each ride.


Strava has had this for a LONG time. What it does is scrap any elevation readings your device collects and uses the elevation model they have for the terrain, and assigns each recorded point an elevation from that data, recalculating everything.

https://support.strava.com/hc/en-us/articles/115001294564-Elevation-on-Strava-FAQs


----------

